# Table vs miter saw blades?



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I try to use thicker blades for miter since i read that thicker blades don't vibrate as much but i can't say i saw lot of difference. Dewalt corded compound. More teeth for mitering but also use 60 for table since more teeth less chatter on the table.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

In layman terms, for those of us not building fine furniture or cabinets for a living, they're pretty much interchangeable. Otherwise, in practical application, the most noticeable differences you will probably see is blade width and number of teeth. A table saw typically has more power than a miter saw, and because it is often used for ripping long stock, a wider kerf is preferred to provide better cooling and less binding. And because it is used for ripping, you will often find a rip blade on them. With the miter saw, again, less power, you'll more often see slightly thinner crosscut blades. In between rip and crosscut blades, if you're not necessarily looking for the smoothest end cuts, are combination blades that can be effective for both tasks.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

.........


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I agree with the others, Mike. There is no difference in the usage of the blades with regards to the saw.....just the application. When I am doing fine work, I use thin kerf blades, but it reduces the depth of the cut since the kerf only goes so far down the blade. Generally finer work, more teeth, rougher the work (framing), the lesser you can get away with. I keep 30 or 40 blades in 10" and 12" sharp at all times. My sharpening guy moans when I take him a pack of blades to sharpen. He does exacting work and they will cut you. He runs the carbide through a trough of wax to protect the carbide AND your fingers.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

SPS-1 said:


> .........
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTQolAMubMU&t=365s


Wow! Lots of good information there. And I learned some things. Which is always a good thing. Thanks


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Regardless of the application, buy good blades. Freud, Diablo, are pretty good blades you can find at most big box stores. And there are others out there that are even better but you have to go to specialty stores or shop online. 

And if you are lucky, find a good sharpener like @chandler48 did. They are worth their weight in teak and mahogany and cocobolo.


----------

